# Deal



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I called to cancel my subscription today (I really wanted to). I asked that they reverse the automatic charge to may credit card for $152 (annual charge).

At first he asked me if I wanted 12 months for $75, and a refund for the difference. I said no thanks.

Then he offered to change my billing to 'invoice in the mail' rather than automatic on a credit card, and give me 5 months for $20 to keep me!

I did it, and stayed with Sirius.

The real bonus is that the charge being reversed (the whole $152) happened on 3-12-10, and the new plan started today. So - I really got 7 months for $20!


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Good for you i got the same thing in the mail today for Sirius. Even though i have 2 months left on my current 20 dollar deal. I think though i wont subscribe. Too much on I phone to stream with.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I'm just about in the black on a lifetime sub. I got. At the time I got it people thought I was crazy because they thought the Company would be out of business and I would have lost my money. But it looks like I am going to make it O.K. :sunsmile:


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Well I'm just about in the black on a lifetime sub. I got. At the time I got it people thought I was crazy because they thought the Company would be out of business and I would have lost my money. But it looks like I am going to make it O.K. :sunsmile:


:biggthump


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

I called today to cancel because my charge for Sirus Everything package renewal charge amounted to $161 this year. Last year I paid $114, the year prior it was $51.

They offered me the 5 months for $20 offer or a full year $86, almost 1/2 off. Took the $86 for one year, and had them issue a credit back to my cc for the $75 difference.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I have never given them a cc number after reading about problems here in the past.


----------

